# Does a goats behavior change



## lnm03 (Sep 13, 2010)

When she is pregnant?  We have a Nigerian Dwarf, 8 yrs old, who is possible pregnant.  Will her behavior change if she is?  She's been laying around alot all of a sudden...could it be shes pregnant or sick?


----------



## glenolam (Sep 13, 2010)

Could be either of those two things or neither.... If she's close to the end of her pregnancy she could just be tired - when do you think she was bred or due?  Is it hot out where you are right now?  Does she have a temperature?


----------



## lnm03 (Sep 13, 2010)

Well, she wasnt bred when we got her but we have tried to breed her with the buck that we got with her.  They have been comingling for several weeks now.  My husband said that he is really interested in her today....Maybe shes just in heat?  Shes not as active and kind of laying around and she usually will come to you but she just shys away.  My husband is going to do a rectal temp on her and I will let you know what he says her temp is!


----------



## lnm03 (Sep 13, 2010)

Her temp is 102.9


----------



## glenolam (Sep 13, 2010)

That's perfectly normal.

If she's eating and drinking still, I'd just watch her for now.  Could be that she's just tired today.


----------



## Ariel301 (Sep 13, 2010)

I've noticed that some of my does change behavior mid-pregnancy. Gracee is normally a little cranky and independent, but when she is pregnant, she is super lovey and clingy and won't leave me alone. Flora is normally a lover, but gets horribly moody and grumpy when she is pregnant, the later she is the worse she is, and the last month or so, don't even go near her! 
Bonnie is really nervous and flighty normally, and runs from everyone, but when she is pregnant she gets bossy and tries to mother the other does (which is hilarious to watch because she is a mini and they are full size! )

I don't notice the behavior change until 2+ months into pregnancy.


----------



## lnm03 (Sep 13, 2010)

She is eating and drinking a little but nothing like normal.



If she is pregnant, she has only been in with the buck since August 11th. So, she is possibly 1 month pregnant.  But, like I said the buck and wether are both trying to mount her today.....maybe she's just in heat?


----------



## Ariel301 (Sep 13, 2010)

If she's otherwise normal and off her feed a little bit, and the buck is interested in her that much...it's a good possibility that she is in heat. I've noticed my does don't like to eat as much when they are in heat, they are too worried about the buck to stop for food (or to let him stop for food!)


----------

